

The Reasoned Lisper - chriskohlhepp
https://chriskohlhepp.wordpress.com/the-reasoned-lisper/
Bridging Discrete and Continuous Logic in Automated Reasoning Systems<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chriskohlhepp.wordpress.com&#x2F;the-reasoned-lisper&#x2F;
======
tlarkworthy
Wow this is space age stuff. Combining hard logical inference with probability
is very exciting. We can codify background knowledge like physical laws to
speed up the process of learning. At the moment NN have to have tons of
training data just to pin down various truisms we already know. They learn
from a blank slate everytime which is not exploiting all the background
knowledge we already know. Well, convolution neural nets kind of encode
transnational invariance in their architecture, but we should be able to be
more general, this is the path to that!

------
mark_l_watson
Nice article. I haven't experimented with PowerLoom in many years. I will
check it out again. I have a JRuby wrapper for PowerLoom on github and I
should make sure that works with the latest snapshot.

BTW, there was a mention of PowerLoom on the iPad, but I searched for it in
the Apple Store and couldn't find it.

------
jlarocco
Very interesting article, but the page layout at the top of the page seems
broken. There's a huge blob of article titles taking up the first page and a
half, followed by a big picture of books. Ends up making me scroll almost two
pages just to get to the first heading.

------
base698
Logic programming from SICP: [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-
engineering-and-comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-
and-computer-science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-
spring-2005/video-lectures/8a-logic-programming-part-1/)

------
garyclarke27
Great article, why make a fundemental distinction between isa and association?
any realtion can be modelled as isa. eg isa dog and isa agent who plays
frisbee. Any such relation can easily be modelled in a powerful relational
database such as postgres, including recursive or ancestral, so why use this
strange niche tool.

------
vonnik
This is an excellent read. Pleasantly surprised to see neural nets pop up
about half way through. Thanks, Chris.

------
amirouche
probKanren (scheme) is Probabilistic miniKanren, supporting Markov Chain Monte
Carlo (MCMC)

[https://github.com/webyrd/probKanren](https://github.com/webyrd/probKanren)

